# Lost letter



## dangerhere (12 Jun 2007)

A letter containing a birthday card and some money which was posted last Tuesday has not arrived at its destination.  The envelope was red in colour which perhaps drew attention to it.  I know all about not sending cash in the post but am wondering how to approach An Post and if they will actuall do anything about it.


----------



## Guest120 (12 Jun 2007)

Did you take a look on their site, FAQ?

http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/MainContent/Customer+Service/cust-howwehelp.htm#latepost

Regardless of the content of the letter they will have a standard procedure.

It appears as if they won't entertain a query until a full five working days have passed - if it's a domestic post.


----------



## oldtimer (12 Jun 2007)

I would not jump to the conclusion it has been stolen. There are many reasons why it may not be delivered and in fact it could still turn up. At this stage all you can do is go to your local post-office where you will be given a form to fill out and send to Customer Services, G.P.O. Dublin. You should do this because they need to monitor letters delayed or mislaid. The downside is, if the letter fails to turn up, there is little they can do. Basically your letter is one in millions and looking for it is like looking for the needle in the haystack. As you said yourself, sending money through the post by ordinary (unregistered) mail is risky insofar there is no comeback or compensation if it goes missing.


----------



## Guest127 (13 Jun 2007)

fill in that missing post form anyway. afaik an post keep a profile on missing mail and try and ascertain where the 'common' link is in every case. ie from postbox to delivery. 99.99% of posties are honest and reliable but one bad apple etc.


----------



## dangerhere (13 Jun 2007)

And guess what - the letter arrives today. The power of AAM.!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Jun 2007)

dangerhere said:


> The power of AAM.!!


 
Very true.  I complain on AAM and the matter is sorted next day!  (rain, rain, rain)


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jun 2007)

on subject of putting money in cards, we have had 2 instances in last 2 years where cards arrived ( for birthdays for kids ) and we know, without asking the sender, that there would have been money in them, and the cards were actually delivered but were ripped along one seam and no money.  Post office didnt want to know about it. Couldnt say to sender or kids as they'd be upset. Unfortunely both had designs or colour on envelopes which marked them out as " event" letters. I think its about time either stop putting money in envelopes or put the card in its invelope in a larger, plain preferably brown one to attract less attention.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> I think its about time either stop putting money in envelopes or put the card in its invelope in a larger, plain preferably brown one to attract less attention.


Probably time that kids were automatically set up with credit card merchant accounts so they can securely accept payments at baptism, communion, confirmation, leaving cert, 21st, first house purchase and other special events. Maybe _PayPal _or _VISA _would also be interested in sponsoring such events?


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jun 2007)

I would assue that brown envelopes may contain substantially more cash than a birthday card.......


----------



## zag (14 Jun 2007)

graham - it has been time to stop sending cash in the post for a long time now.  I don't understand why people continue to do it and acknowledge that it's not safe at the same time.

If there is a need to post money (as in for a birthday or equivalent) then surely a cheque makes a lot of sense - from a kids perspective a cheque is pretty cool (relatively speaking) as it is something new and different.  From the grown-ups perspective it has the advantage of being traceable - if someone does steal it and lodges it, the banking system will be able to track down the eventual account.  If they don't lodge it (because it's a cheque and they know they will be caught) then no money has been lost.

I'm not saying that the banks are going to get exercised over a single €5 cheque, but the simple existence of the paper trail covering the cheque lodgement will be enough to deter many people and for those it doesn't deter - well they will leave a trail behind and eventually they will get caught when enough people report the stolen cheques.

z


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jun 2007)

zag said:


> graham - it has been time to stop sending cash in the post for a long time now. I don't understand why people continue to do it and acknowledge that it's not safe at the same time.


 
Zag, would never do it ourselves, just those instances incoming to us were by way of highlighting that it still happens. 

Prefer Clubmans solution myself


----------

